# Devils Lake Report 8/18



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Walleye action has slowed a bit, but most anglers are still reporting some 
excellent fishing with most all presentations working at this time. Anglers 
are cranking the edges of well defined weedbeds, slip bobbering in the trees, 
trolling rocky shorelines with cranks or bottom bouncers and spinners, or 
jigging rocky points and tower bases. Some of the better areas for cranking 
have been East Bay near Stromme?s and the Foughty?s Point area, Bud Bay, and 
Howards Bay. Trolling spots include the rip rap along the highways near 
Minnewaukan, the Golden Highway, Doc Hagens, Ft. Totten/Cactus Points, and 
Stromme Addition. Slip bobbering areas include most of the trees in the 
Grahams Island area. Some of the better jigging spots include the bridges, the 
bases of the towers on the Main Bay and north end of Creel Bay, Bird Island, 
and the Ft. Totten/Cactus Point areas. Pike and white bass are being caught 
along with walleyes in most areas of the lake. Perch fishing remains quite 
slow. Good luck and good fishing!!!


----------

